# QLD 13Feb2014 - Dirty Dawg cleans up Salti's back yard.



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Back in the saddle Brad. You beauty!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good one Brad. Overcoming adversity and coming home with the spoils!

Marty


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Indie, top fish m8 and good determination.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good tunny Brad. I remember the coffee on riding road talking tuna tactics back when you'd never caught one, now you're doing it with one hand tied behind your back, figurativelyish.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

Well done Brad. Good to hear of your success and glad the shoulder held up for you.

Nice to see the tuna stick is coming good too!

You're one wet lookin pooch in that photo! :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Sometimes a bad start makes the best day!


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Well played Indie, good to see a trip report again


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Brad.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Did you take a leak on some prominent rocks, posts, trees etc on your way out to mark your new territory?


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Arrived at the car park early, still dark & only one car there, not one of the boys. 
When the sun came up the car left ,so i shifted the ute over where it was , thats when the big dog saltie arrived. 
He gave me the rundown on the place While we waited for the others to arrive. 
We were all soon set up & on the beach. 
I had no trouble getting out & met up with saltie out the back set up & off we go. 
Went wide first but no joy, got a a call from indie that he was getting some fish in closer, so i slowly made my way back in. 
Was still fishless for quite a while, saltie arrived & we where all siting around chatting when indie spots a boil up coming our way , saltie yells out to your right killer, look around and there they are long tails jumping around and coming strait at us. 
Fired a 3" white paddle tail soft plastic at them , three cranks of the reel ZZZZZZZZ ON! , took some time to get it to the yak on the 20lb braid & 16lb leader. Gave me a whole lotta HURT. 
Had a craker time with a good bunch of bolkes. 
Got rolled in the surf on the way back in, shit happens. 
The fish went 105cm & 11.5kg. 
The cats happy again.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

nezevic said:


> BIGKEV said:
> 
> 
> > Did you take a leak on some prominent rocks, posts, trees etc on your way out to mark your new territory?
> ...


No chance, Salti follows him around with a little plastic baggie.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> Raw footage,rough language


Your vid is coming up as private boofhead.....


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Well as a complete Rookie at this Blue water game I take on all advice given and apply some :lol: . 
So don't be to hard on the big feller, as a true guide he did put us on to Fish eventually , so hats off big feller you could have kept it a secret for days like some . 
But you put out the call & put us rookies onto fish. 
Goodman.

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> there you go KEV,wanna catch one again?


Ok, you fixed it, well done.

Fat chance with weekend weather like this....


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

"Fo shizzle my nizzle."


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Indies long lost cousin Snoop Dawg.
Now Snoop Lion but he said it when he was a Dawg.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Love it boys, incredible fish!

by the way Brad fix that BFS before people start calling you "junkyard dawg"


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good fish fellas and sweeter than Salti's mango's in his own back yard,see if he invites you fellas again


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Well done Indie, broken body, broken kayak, let's see how you go when you, 'get your shit together.'

And Killer your on fire, what will it be next week, Black Marlin?

Sorry you missed out Salti, I am sure you take great satisfaction from putting the guys on the fish, well done.

Cheers Greg


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

It was a great morning, with good people  
That's our contribution for the leader board:










Caught on a slug on the first bust up. Later we saw a few longtails, but couldn't get close enough for a cast.

Today was more interesting for us, will post a TR soon...


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

:lol: loved the reports ..and the R rated vid. :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

indiedog said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> @ Jon. Yeah I took a dump. In the shorey attached to a kayak. The beach would have been easier.


Last time I pulled up to take a dump in a shorey I had the kayak on the beach & walked into the water.. These two pensioners came walking over as I was getting into it and just stood there watching me.. waiting ever so patiently.. just for their chance to ask about all the mutton birds on the beach.

Damn mutton birds.

I just turned this thread to shit didn't I. Goto do what you goto do.

Congratulations on the fish.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

My bad it is Snoop Dogg.
I see you dropped the G.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

krustayshen said:


> Well done Indie, broken body, broken kayak, let's see how you go when you, 'get your shit together.'
> 
> And Killer your on fire, what will it be next week, Black Marlin?
> 
> ...


Well mate i'm still trying to get a mac on the yak , Marlin well that would be scary :shock: . 
I just hope I haven't peaked before the Adder Rock comp next month & get another Donut!

Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Mate


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Well Done Brad, good to see your back.
Keep catching Fish like that I definitely be glad to see the back of you. :lol: 
cheers
Paul


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice trip by the team,

Nice return to the water Brad, hope the shoulder holds out! Might have to post a picture of my first day back on the water in Australia ;-)

DK


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Congrats brad, well deserved.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Safa said:


> Good fish fellas and sweeter than Salti's mango's in his own back yard,see if he invites you fellas again


That's a crack-up, Safa... :lol: (not your crack Salti).

Nice fish fellers.. good to see you back in action, Brad... and Ron? a great skinny the other day, then a lovely toona! You're running hot, Killer... keep away from Scarby when you're on this hot streak! (just protectin' my snapper stocks!).

Jimbo


----------

